# 12-10 tuna highlight video (short clip)



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

threw this together real quick from the little bit of footage i was able to get yesterday. hope yall like it.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful, nothing like the ole death spiral....:thumbup:


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

That was a big Whoo !!


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

man, that's what I'm talking bout....................


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

pretty work Woody. How 'bout a report?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Martin Scorsese, oh I mean Capt Woody cool looking video, water looked amzaing! Yall must have made the run over to Grand Cayman's north wall for that tuna trip!

Robert


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

how come I get an error when I try to watch the videos posted here?


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

That must be the trip you invited me on....


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

doradohunter said:


> That must be the trip you invited me on....


Don't tell me I never tried doing anything for you!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

you never followed up, I was game for the trip


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice video Woody I'm going to have to get out there and spear one of those sooner or later.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

What kind of camera? My wife asked me what I wanted for Christmas and I showed her the video.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

The wood man likes his sashimi fresh!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Rise Against?? Very Nice!


----------

